# Did anyone actually enjoy their Saturday August 13th ride



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

It wasn't simply the heat but the humidity. Breathing up hills was simply harder. After four hours and 65 miles I called it quits. Hard to say this anything other than junk miles. Anyone actually ride on Saturday and find it positive? Sunday ride was far more pleasant.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> It wasn't simply the heat but the humidity. Breathing up hills was simply harder. After four hours and 65 miles I called it quits. Hard to say this anything other than junk miles. Anyone actually ride on Saturday and find it positive? Sunday ride was far more pleasant.


I stayed in. I rode Friday (my bi-weekly day off) and felt really poorly afterwards. I decided to sit out Saturday when I saw those dewpoints. Rode today and while it was unpleasant I did not suffer too badly. I often wonder if we gain any fitness by going out and forcing a ride in this kind of weather?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I drank like a sponge on the ride and continued guzzling H20 into the nighttime, but I still enjoyed my ride a heck of a lot. Nice nap afterwards, too.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mapei said:


> I drank like a sponge on the ride and continued guzzling H20 into the nighttime, but I still enjoyed my ride a heck of a lot. Nice nap afterwards, too.


You rode in N.Y. or L.A.?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

No. It was just too much. Real feel temps of 110F+ and so humid that you are drenched by the time you put your shoes on. My body simply cannot evaporate and cool efficiently at those dew points. 

Disgusting. West coasters, you guys don't know how good you have it.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

My ride home from work on Friday had a heat index of 101, and I felt disgusting after that. On Saturday I skipped riding and walked around Saratoga for a few hours, but that wasn't any better.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

Had a great little ride on Saturday 

https://www.strava.com/activities/675019077


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

JohnnyPedals said:


> Had a great little ride on Saturday
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/675019077


That ride would be a challenge on a nice day. You are either a flahute, nuts, or perhaps both


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

No. I walked errands and my sneaker came apart as the adhesive melted. It partially reaffixed itself when I went indoors.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I sweat so much I couldn't get my phone to work. Apparently the screen doesn't react well to fingers when its wet from sweat.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> You rode in N.Y. or L.A.?


It was L.A., the San Fernando Valley. Low one hundreds.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mapei said:


> It was L.A., the San Fernando Valley. Low one hundreds.


It's not the heat, its the humidity


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> It's not the heat, its the humidity


I would take 100F with a dewpoint of 40 over what we are having right now in the east (mid 90's and dewpoints in upper 70's) any day


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Did a quick 24, no issues. You're nuts for doing 65 in that, Trek.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wetworks said:


> Did a quick 24, no issues. You're nuts for doing 65 in that, Trek.



But done before 11:00 a.m.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It was actually reasonably humid that day, by L.A. standards. In distinct contrast to today, which is dry as the proverbial bone. Then again, about an hour ago the thermometer outside my back door read 105.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Mapei said:


> It was L.A., the San Fernando Valley. Low one hundreds.


you guys out there just don't get it 

I would take 120 instead of 95 with 70 dewpoint.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I rode, started very early, done by 1030. Clothing was sopping wet. The heat index reached 113F in afternoon. Everyone should have a shady route for days like that, you can't help the humidity but at least you won't roast in the sun.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

9W9W said:


> you guys out there just don't get it
> 
> I would take 120 instead of 95 with 70 dewpoint.


I'm not competing with you. I'm just reporting the facts.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> Anyone actually ride on Saturday and find it positive?


No - it was insane. I started ~8am & was sweating in the parking lot. Decided to change the route & cut the ride short after ~20 miles - finished with 41. I saw some friend's comments on Strava like "Dantes 40", "Worst ever", "Brutal heat! The hottest ride I've ever done!", etc, etc, etc

A buddy has been recently starting his rides between 5 & 6am & finishing before 8am. Sounds like he might have the right idea. In fact, he started today's ride @ 4:58.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

There have been so many hot, humid and oppressive days I feel like this summer has been a gyp. I think we should get an extended summer as compensation


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I've ridden every day in August so far except 2. 739 miles over moderately hilly terrain for an average of 46 miles each ride. Sure, it's been hot & humid, but I typically ride between 9am and noon, and can easily find plenty of well shaded roads in NW-NJ. Nevertheless, I get back home soaked in sweat but feeling great. Quick shower, lunch, nap.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't ridden this past week do to the Heat and Humidity, but dreading the decision I made not to ride. Getting ready for the RAMAPO RALLEY this Sunday and the 60+ miles my buddies and I signed up for.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

I can't believe everyone is complaining about the heat and humidity. Come on people it is August in New Jersey. Just get out there and embrace it. Stay hydrated and back off the intensity. There is no reason NOT to ride!


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

^

Here's a helpful link for anyone whining about the heat, with a nice slideshow at the end.

https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/record-earliest-measurable-snow-united-states


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

mtrac said:


> ^
> 
> Here's a helpful link for anyone whining about the heat, with a nice slideshow at the end.
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/record-earliest-measurable-snow-united-states


First off I'm not whining I'm objecting. Not sure how's that is different but it sounds better. Sometime in November I will make a decisive pivot and start complaining about the cold. I see no problem with that


----------

